# Is OJ Simpson bragging now?



## MA-Caver (Nov 15, 2006)

> * O.J. Simpson to discuss killings* Wed Nov 15, 12:09 PM ET
> 
> LOS ANGELES - Fox plans to broadcast an interview with        O.J. Simpson in which the former football star discusses "how he would have committed" the slayings of his ex-wife and her friend, for which he was acquitted, the network said.
> 
> ...



Ok now wait a second... the man "vehemently denies killing his wife and her lover..." then he writes a book saying "... well, if it HAD been me this is how I would've done it!" You know, if the original investigators of the crime read this book and find little details about the crime that "no-one else" would know... sigh, too bad they can't convict on the same crime twice. 
But ya know, this is kinda stupid don't cha think? Almost the same thing as that movie "Basic Instinct". 
Obviously the man really didn't love Nicole as much as he thought he did when he married her. Else he wouldn't be dragging up her body from the grave (so-to-speak) and talking about how he would've done it.
Of course it's got to be a semi-clever ruse to try and keep the spotlight of guilt off of him by saying "the killer done it this way... I would've done it that way... so there's no way that I could've done it since the killer did the murders opposite of how I would've done them..." 
SIGH... after all these years... he must've channelled his character Norbert (Police Squad films) into his own psyche. 

As Bugs Bunny would say... "What a maroon!"


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 15, 2006)

He's not admitting.  He's just sayin'.


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 15, 2006)

He wants money and he is proving he is a scumbag by doing this!


----------



## airdawg (Nov 15, 2006)

Money talks. I have intimate knowledge of the case. I have trained with several officers that were involved. Lets just say gui..


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 15, 2006)

who knows....truth be told I think of him...um...never....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2006)

A certain Simpson was hogging the OC freeways when my now ex was due for visitation.  It was right before a hearing for a protective order, so I'll never forget OJ and simply believe he's guilty.  

I won't buy his book - I refuse to put ANY money towards that man and I heartily suggest everyone else here follows suit.

That man should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorta reminds me of Pete Rose.  Not equating murder with gambling, the the simularity of athletes witha  lot of talent whose personal lives have left them on the outside looking in and will do desperate things to raise money now


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 16, 2006)

He isn't worth the time to type this.  One of the disadvantages of being gifted (Physically(beauty), athletically, charismatically or academically) is that you often get a free pass in some aspect of your life and character fails to develop.  We'll never know whether he was destined to be so sociopathic or if his athletic skill and charm prevented him from getting the lessons he needed earlier in life.

Jeff


----------



## modarnis (Nov 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I won't buy his book - I refuse to put ANY money towards that man and I heartily suggest everyone else here follows suit.
> 
> That man should be ashamed of himself.


 
Too many people will buy it for the curiosity factor though


----------



## donna (Nov 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> A certain Simpson was hogging the OC freeways when my now ex was due for visitation. It was right before a hearing for a protective order, so I'll never forget OJ and simply believe he's guilty.
> 
> I won't buy his book - I refuse to put ANY money towards that man and I heartily suggest everyone else here follows suit.
> 
> That man should be ashamed of himself.


 
I totally agree


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2006)

modarnis said:


> Too many people will buy it for the curiosity factor though


I don't disagree.  Please allow me to shake my head at that fact (not at you) in disgust.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I don't disagree.  Please allow me to shake my head at that fact (not at you) in disgust.




Does the money go to pay his court convitions?  ** Shakes head with Shesulsa **


----------



## donald (Nov 17, 2006)

I for one think that it is an absolute shame that Fox would put this on national tv.. I mean the guy has a right to make a living, but c'mon!!! The way this was advertised in my area. Was that Mr.Simpson was going to explain how he would have committed the murders, if he had actually committed them! I just strikes me as very,very crass...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## airdawg (Nov 17, 2006)

donald said:


> I for one think that it is an absolute shame that Fox would put this on national tv.. I mean the guy has a right to make a living, but c'mon!!! The way this was advertised in my area. Was that Mr.Simpson was going to explain how he would have committed the murders, if he had actually committed them! I just strikes me as very,very crass...
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
Amen


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

I just feel sorry for his kids.


----------



## jazkiljok (Nov 19, 2006)

yes. he's bragging. got away with murder and now is going to show how you can too. or what else is the point of this? to confess without confessing? but then what about the families who he lost civil cases too? still dogding paying them the penalties they won. cause he didn't do it... to them. to you and i and the rest of the viewing public-- sure he did.

the publisher of the book is being vilified. 

but i still think it's that rather MORONIC bunch of jurers who ultimately are to blame for the madness that is now OJ INC. -- his lawyers may have been smart dudes- but with a ton of blood and dna as evidence, with no other suspect then and now with any motive, with the ludicrous idea that 100s of law enforcement officers, lab teks, DAs would in a mere matter of hours conjure up the most elaborate police conspiracy in history to peg a crime on a celebrity that they mostly up to that point liked... for these jurors to sit and listen to the clear evidence that amounted to 100s of hours of presentation and then in minutes dismiss it all. high five OJ afterwards. go on a celebration trip to the bahamas with him.  

it's the jurors that need to be glared at here.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1163852289328&call_pageid=970599119419

An interesting article on the matter.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2006)

dubljay said:


> http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...le&cid=1163852289328&call_pageid=970599119419
> 
> An interesting article on the matter.




From the article:


> Second, it would be hard to make a civil-rights charge stick, given the facts of the case: O.J. isn't a government employee; the victims weren't murdered on public property; and there's no evidence of a hate crime.



This makes me mad. As if it was a white male who had killed an African American Women and Male, it could be called a hate crime.  Yet the other way around, it cannot. Equality is Equality. The law should not be biased in any direction based upon sex, creed, religion or what have you. 

But it would be expensive and many would think it a waste of money.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 20, 2006)

Of course he's bragging.  He gets some limelight, something that he has always craved.  We all know he did the dirty deed.  Unfortunately, this is where double jeopardy protects him.  



Rich Parsons said:


> Does the money go to pay his court convitions?  ** Shakes head with Shesulsa **


 
Basically, any money he makes from this incident will be put towards paying off the judgement that the Goldman family won in civil court.  OJ Simpson will not make any money off this. 

He doesn't need the money anyways, since he's already living off his large pension, that the judgement cannot touch.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> This makes me mad. As if it was a white male who had killed an African American Women and Male, it could be called a hate crime. Yet the other way around, it cannot. Equality is Equality. The law should not be biased in any direction based upon sex, creed, religion or what have you.
> ...


 
That might be true if he'd killed them _beause_ they were white.

Of course, he obviously hated them.......


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 20, 2006)

At least some Fox affiliates are having enough gumption to say no to airing this...
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061120/ap_en_tv/tv_simpson_interview



> NEW YORK - Several Fox affiliates have chosen not to broadcast "If I Did It," the two-part special where O.J. Simpson talks in hypothetical terms about his role in the 1994 killing of his ex-wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend Ronald Goldman.
> Lin Broadcasting and Pappas Broadcasting, which own a combined nine Fox affiliates, have said they won't air it. Fox has scheduled the Simpson interview for Nov. 27 and 29.
> ......
> The show is expected to draw high ratings among the curious, but there's some question about how much Fox can take advantage of it given an expected reluctance of advertisers to be associated with it.
> The Fox stations in most of the nation's biggest cities, including New York, Los Angeles and Chicago, are owned by Fox, so they would abide by the network's decision on what to air.


----------

